# Canadian registration



## norschweger (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello!
I want to cross the US border to Mexico in a few days. I am riding a motorbike which I bought and insured in BC. The insurance is valid until the 26th of november. Now obviously the insurance goes hand in hand with the registration, at least all the data is on the same page. Could the mexican border officers make trouble because the mc is no longer registred (in their eyes) when I arrive there after the 26th or does that not matter at all. I am planning on getting a mexican insurance anyway. Maybe better to get this one in advance, eh?: ) Any recommendations?
BTW: I am a German, living in Sweden, working in Norway, travelling from Alaska to Ushuaia.
Thanks a lot!
Cheers, Toby


----------



## kelsea44 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am driving down from BC as well. I would just show my registration half (I separated my forms). When I applied for the temp permit, I emailed just the registration, not the insurance.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Why would you take the chance of driving or riding for one hour, uninsured?


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe you could renew your registration and insurance for 3 months in Canada. That way, you'll have time to investigate where and with who to do the same in Mexico.


----------



## norschweger (Nov 24, 2012)

I called the insurance in BC. I can just extend my license plate (on monday), will cost about 19-29$. Guess this is the way to go.
Thanks for the answers.


----------

